# Car Canopy for Sub Compact?



## Sean Lauren (Aug 28, 2020)

Probably not the typical "accessory" but... does anyone use an enclosed car canopy to cover their Sub Compact, or is that too much babying? Is there one it can fit through the door without lowering the ROPS (7'6")?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I used a tarp, then a shelterlogic portable garage ( had to lower the ROPS) now I've constructed a purpose built shed for my tractors. There's no such thing as too much babying if your the one that's paying the bills!
My main concern is the sun damage to the hydraulic hoses, water getting into the tranny, and just wear and tear from leaving it out.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Some factory cabs are slightly lower than ROPS


----------

